# My little Alice



## shaelyntaylor (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is my baby alice!!
She's just so precious!!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Stunning! More pics please  !!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

All I can say is Awwwwww!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She IS precious! I love her light little nose. Can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

So adorable!


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey! Look over there! *Grabs Alice and runs away*

She's adorable!!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Im with Nessariel...a hedgie-napping might be necessary!

I love her little nose, she is the cutest little girl. Seems very sweet too. More pics please!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

So cute! She really does look like an Alice.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's so precious!


----------



## kahskye (Sep 18, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i love the name Alice. i considered it for my puppy, since my hoglets are boys.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

To cute! What a sweetie!


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

So precious!


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Olympia said:


> So cute! She really does look like an Alice.


She DOES look like an Alice!!

Soooo sweet looking!!! If you need a now home for her I will be willing to make the sacrifice to take her in :lol:

Megan


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Cuuuuute! <3 I want to huggle her and kiss her little nosey. She's definitely an Alice, pretty baby.


----------

